# keep us in your prayers



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi
Well,got to ET tmrw- 5 survived from 14 eggs. Feel like I am at the mercy of nature and just wanted people to pray that I will be able to handle whatever the outcome of our first IVF/ICSI is with grace ,acceptance and dignity.   
It has felt like I am somewhere being punished through all of this but I am shocked that I have been relatively calm through all the injections and EC. I still dont understand why sometime life cannot be just a little bit easier for some -including myself. Other people seem to get pregnant so bloody easily!!!
DH is doing my head in and does not seem to understand why I get emotional about stuff. 
Need to get a perspective about all this - a baby would be a miracle and really want one but need to believe that I wont be bitter and twisted if it does not happen for us.
Thanks 
Chedza


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Chedza,

It's so hard this emotional rollercoaster  but you have 5 eggs that as I write are busy developing into the most perfect embies 
I will keep you in my   that come transfer tomorrow you will have a true peace of God surrounding you, calm in the knowledge that 'what will be, will be' 
I know it's hard but try with all your strength to remain positive...a happy, calm & relaxed environment for your precious embies is surely the best hun 

God bless 

Dibley xx


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Chedza,

Hope the transfer went okay.


----------

